# ID on this frog/toad



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

i stopped by the LPS today and she had a frog that a custromer brought in. she was told it was a tomato frog, but she doesnt think it is . i havent got a clue. any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

It appears to be Bufo Guttata the Smooth Sided Toad, from what I hear they get quite large.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Looks like a Bufo Gutata "smooth sided toad" to me.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Beat me to it .


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

whatever he is, he doesn't look happy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

yah id like to help her figure out what kind of environment to keep it in. it does look a bit angry. i couldnt find much about care when i googled the latin name. ill search further when i get home tonight.


----------

